

Mojave phone booth - Simulacra
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_phone_booth

======
Simulacra
This phone booth was located in teh Mojave desert, and people would call it to
see who might pickup. Today it has been re-purposed as a teleconference number
that anyone can call. When only one person is on the line, it plays the audio
book for "Exploding the Phone" by Phil Lapsley.

